# Indoors ?



## bluemini (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep my rabbit indoors but when I get a litter he wont be ,, I know there is a thread on outdoor setups but im looking for pictures of indoor setups .  I have a huge 3 story cage I will try and post tomarrow,its pretty big cause my pitbull fits in there haha .   


   If anyone has a picture of theirs I really appreciate it , I need a cage idea for my next rabbit


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my inside set up.  It's a chicken coop turned into a rabbit hutch.  My boys love it.  They have lots of room to run around in, stretch out, etc.    Depends on how big of an area you want to use for your rabbit set up.  There are many other ways to set up a rabbit hutch.  We are still learning as we go along, but it seems that they have sufficient enough room to be content rabbits.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is a link to my new outdoor setup. 

http://rabbittalk.com/new-rabbit-shed-pics-t4463.html 
Shannon


----------



## bluemini (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I forgot about the pic of mine but will try and get one of it tomarrow .  Anyways , I have some dog crates that I thought about adding shelves too , I mean the one I have is huge and takes up ALOT of room .  I think thats a little much for one rabbit ,although its great for exersize .  


   I can fit all his toys ,shelves,large litterpan,etc in there .    


  Heres the link,it got discontinued but yeah :http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/rabbitrail-deluxe-3level-home-with-stand-discontinued.htm


 Its bigger than it looks , my pitbull is over 60 pounds and can sit/turn and lay down in there . 


Im just wanting another idea because soon im getting a female and they cant be togher at all times so im going to need another cage setup .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 21, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Here is a link to my new outdoor setup.
> 
> http://rabbittalk.com/new-rabbit-shed-pics-t4463.html
> Shannon


Now there's a excellent outside enclosure for rabbits.  Thanks for posting.  Did you build this on your own?  If so,


----------

